# Trader Joe's frozen Seafood Blend



## cave76 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking for ideas using this. It's a blend of shrimp, calamari rings, and bay scallops. I tried it once but was disappointed with it. I honestly can't remember how I cooked them but I'm sure it wasn't fancy and I probably over- or under-cooked them or otherwise did something wrong. 







Any ideas? I've read some of the recipes on the Internet but just wanted to check with the experts first. One thing I know I *don't* want is a cioppino type fish stew. One person mentioned a Korean dish (Soondubu) with tofu and these TJ bits. I'm open to suggestions, esp. if you've had experience with this product.

This sounds like something good to keep in the freezer for a quick meal----if it wouldn't be rubbery.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe baked with Alfredo sauce as a little casserole with some green onion and a touch of white wine.  Ceviche comes to mind, blanch briefly to take the chill off, then marinate in citrus juice with minced onion and cilantro.  Mexican style seafood cocktail with orange pop and tomato juice/V8(sounds weird, but surprisingly good).


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not a seafood expert, but from what I have read, calamari cooks pretty quick. If pan frying I would do the shrimp and scallops for a couple of minutes in olive oil with some garlic, and then add the calamari for another minute or so until the calamari gets opaque. Then pull off of the heat and mix in with some linguini and a nice marinara sauce.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 28, 2014)

Or instead of marinara, you could do a scampi sauce if you're in the mood for butter and garlic.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2014)

Make sure you check the source of the seafood 

TJs sources some if their frozen seafood from Asian farms


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Maybe baked with Alfredo sauce as a little casserole with some green onion and a touch of white wine.  *Ceviche comes to mind, blanch briefly to take the chill off, then marinate in citrus juice with minced onion and cilantro. * Mexican style seafood cocktail with orange pop and tomato juice/V8(sounds weird, but surprisingly good).



When it comes to Ceviche, I would only use fresh seafood.

I'm with Jennyema, Asia exports a lot of garbage seafood.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good ideas from all. I'm tending to like the Alfredo sauce suggestion by Dawglover and the scampi idea by Cooking Goddess.---- guess that means I'm not too fond of tomato-y sauces on fish (except for an excellent cioppino served by the finest restaurant!)

Thank you.

Anyone out there who has actually cooked this Seafood Blend with good results?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2014)

I found it so-so. I would definitely add some vinegar to it while thawing (that supposedly tones down the "fishy" taste--which was my complaint--it was overly fishy tasting and the calamari rings, well, the chickens liked them, and I love calamari). I put it in a seafood chowder and was disappointed.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Put in a beschemel,sprinkle with paprika and some gruyere. Bake at 350 until bubbly and browned. Serve with rice.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 29, 2014)

4meandthem said:


> Put in a beschemel,sprinkle with paprika and some gruyere. Bake at 350 until bubbly and browned. Serve with rice.



Sounds great! Have you actually done that?


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 30, 2014)

Many times with all kinds of seafood


----------



## cave76 (Mar 30, 2014)

4meandthem said:


> Many times with all kinds of seafood



I didn't make myself clear---- what I meant was have you actually made that recipe with Trader Joe's Seafood Blend?


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 30, 2014)

No I have not


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 30, 2014)

Publix has the same mix except it has mussels in it.  Lots of cheap calamari (squid) that is most likely fishing bait quality IMO for bulk.  

I would not buy it again. To fishy tasting and the ingredients were not of the highest quality.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like I won't be trying TJs seafood blend again. Life is too short to waste it on inferior food.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been using it, along with a couple of Andouille sausage links, in my jambalaya for many years now.


----------

